# Bander, Black Beauty and Princess Ella



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought I'd update you guys on my three girls here...

There's still no sign of babies from Princess Ella. She's still round and pearish, but no babies. Found out that Black Beauty is a bit aggressive and maybe she was nipping Ella, so that accounts for the squeaking that I thought may be a litter in the nest.

Bander was looking pretty sad and starting to sleep all the time, so I decided to cut quarantine short and put them together. I started off with a clean empty tank and put Ella and Bander together first. Those two hit it off, but when I added Black Beauty she continued to be aggressive. So she's now the one in a tank by herself. I figured maybe a couple weeks by herself and she'd come around. Who knows.

Anyways... Bander and Princess Ella seem to get along great. Bander perked right up and adores Ella. They do play chase sometimes, but it doesn't appear to be an aggression thing. They just run all over the tank like two carefree teenagers. Then when they sleep, it's so cute, they sleep on top of each other. Stacked up. It's adorable!! :mrgreen: Then I gave them an egg carton and they loved that. Carved out and destroyed it. I have some adorable pics of that to share.









Ella right after I raided the supposed nest










After I put the 2 nice mice together


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, Ella looks a lot smaller to me now, shiny, healthy and happy! Not pregnant...


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

So maybe it was parasites? Because there was absolutely no sign of babies in the nesting box. Tons of pee all over all the bedding! But, no babies.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That's my best guess too. She definitely looks more like she's supposed to. You said the black one was being a bully which could account for the squeaking. Does she have all of her whiskers and are they long? When a mouse is being barbered it can squeak too. Barbering is over-grooming from another mouse resulting in hair loss and is a strange display of dominance.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I kept checking for barbering, but didn't see anything. Also, Bella wouldn't let Beauty sleep in her corner of the nest. But, when I put her together with Bander they slept on top of each other almost right away! So I know Bella did not care for Beauty.

I have observed Bella trying to hump Bander, but she has nipples so I know she's female. It must be a dominance stuff too. Bander will squeak at her and then turn and pop Bella one in the face. It's soo funny! :lol: That is when they start their running thing. It always ends with them sleeping together, so I know they're not really fighting. It must just be a testing of the pecking order.


----------

